

Custom HTML dropdown with jQuery - d3v3r0
http://alexsblog.org/2014/08/21/custom-html-dropdown-with-jquery/

======
NewsReader42
Also, you claim that you designed Tag Heuer's website to be mobile first. This
is a complete fabrication plus their site is terrible on a mobile.

------
NewsReader42
More bad advice from this guy.

STOP POLLUTING THE GLOBAL CSS NAMESPACE.

